

Creating a simple and fast packet sniffer in C++ - pea-tear
http://average-coder.blogspot.com/2013/10/creating-simple-packet-sniffer-in-c.html

======
jnazario
neat, and thanks. looks like a useful library to keep around. i've been doing
this sort of stuff in python for quite some time, and in C, so some C++ is
welcome.

thanks! i didn't know about libtins before.

